# Nano Rock Garden [1g]



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

What does it mean when you see the thread title and the author and you go... "uhh, another cool scape" before you see any image ? 

Looks great now, in 3 weeks it will be all filled in. Maybe move a little the left front rock and the other rock on the right (just under the diffuser) because they are too near the glas.

Why did you use so much substrate (relatively) ? Wanted to change the ratio ?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

dukydaf said:


> What does it mean when you see the thread title and the author and you go... "uhh, another cool scape" before you see any image ?


I'm not seeing that. Maybe he edited? 



dukydaf said:


> Looks great now, in 3 weeks it will be all filled in. Maybe move a little the left front rock and the other rock on the right (just under the diffuser) because they are too near the glas.
> 
> Why did you use so much substrate (relatively) ? Wanted to change the ratio ?


Agreed it will probably be done quickly, but then again little scapes are good for high turnover. Yes the substrate looks high also this is a good example of where a substrate leveler comes in handy.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> I'm not seeing that. Maybe he edited?


Nah that was all me. You know shaman. 's aquascapes are always up there. 

I also like the plant selection, rather the plant distribution with moss/riccardia and slow growing plants in hard to reach areas. What will you use for trimming? Not much space in a 20*15cm...

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

dukydaf said:


> Looks great now, in 3 weeks it will be all filled in. Maybe move a little the left front rock and the other rock on the right (just under the diffuser) because they are too near the glas.
> 
> Why did you use so much substrate (relatively) ? Wanted to change the ratio ?


That stones i will cover with Riccardia.  This was speed scaping and some errors occured.  Mistake was made with Powder soil that I added on top of regular one - the hight was only 1cm at the beginning, but messed up with Powder.  Well, there is still about an inch of soil, but in such a small tank obviously too much.




dukydaf said:


> What will you use for trimming? Not much space in a 20*15cm...
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Yeah, can be tricky. I have an arsenal of tools, so maybe spring scissors or curved will be good. :laugh2:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Fixed! Now just let it grow!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 5 - Hemianthus filling in nicely!


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks great shaman. I haven't seen Anubias sp. 'Pangolino' before. It looks like a great nano plant. I thought I was looking at a type of buce before I read your plant list. Thanks for the info


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

shaman. said:


> Fixed! Now just let it grow!


i like the layout. the stones are looking in different directions. im starting to like the higher substrate layout. creates a heavy looking foundation for the scape and also gives room for the roots to reach down.


----------



## Leon Pham (Sep 1, 2016)

Have you encountered any algae?? and if so howd you get rid of it.


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice tank! I really like the rocks & your plant choices. Would you mind telling me more about your DIY filter. As a lover of nano/pico tanks I'm on the lookout for unobtrusive filtering methods.


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Gorgeous tank, love the striking rock choice as well.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! 


Leon Pham said:


> Have you encountered any algae?? and if so howd you get rid of it.


I think is is to early for them. :do not evoke them: >


sharkbunnie said:


> Nice tank! I really like the rocks & your plant choices. Would you mind telling me more about your DIY filter. As a lover of nano/pico tanks I'm on the lookout for unobtrusive filtering methods.


That's DIY, here is tutorial how it was made: DIY - Nano canister filter ~ Bolbi Aquarium


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

That's DIY, here is tutorial how it was made: DIY - Nano canister filter ~ Bolbi Aquarium[/QUOTE]

Awesome! thank you!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Leopard Ramshorn snails - added a dozen of these little guys. They are great rock/glass cleaners that stays quite small - great for nano tanks!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 10: Mini Pellia seems to like high light and high CO2 levels. Never had much luck with this liverwort... It just for some period of time, turns black and die. The key might be relatively cold and soft water ( 21'C/70F ).


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 13:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 17: Hemianthus filling in great. With every trimming leaves becoming smaller - this is great for sense of scale. Soon i will add some RCS.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 41: Added some RCS... Next step is to shape Hemianthus.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Day 53: Added some Boraras micros! :nerd:


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

This tank is neat. I like the layout.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

what type of moss? also stunning tank! NEVER has seen anything like this, where the rocks spread all around the scape with the plants growing just over them all. makes it super natural and vibrant looking!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> what type of moss?


Riccardia chamedryfolia (Mini Pellia) actually a liverwort, not moss.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks lovely. I'm interested in trying out a small scape. Is there any reason to keep the filter intake in the front like that? Would it hurt to put it in the back? Not critique: asking for myself.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Bananableps said:


> Is there any reason to keep the filter intake in the front like that? Would it hurt to put it in the back? Not critique: asking for myself.


Yes, it is on purpose like that - Easier to handle and maintenance. If it is on the back corner, small leaf Hemianthus will clog the intake.


Final photos!


----------



## cstmg8 (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful tank, hard to believe it's a nano.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Santa just bring me this beast: Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR 

Test shots:


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Fantastic shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

If only I could get resolution like that from my iPhone camera. Nice tank you got there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

What brand aquarium? Glass looks very thick but ulta clear.
That last shot is amazingly sharp. Looks like its still hard to beat a Nikon lens.

travellife


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

travellife said:


> What brand aquarium? Glass looks very thick but ulta clear.
> That last shot is amazingly sharp. Looks like its still hard to beat a Nikon lens.
> 
> travellife


It is DIY, 6mm optiwhite glass.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

shaman. said:


> Santa just bring me this beast: Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR


You must've been a saint this year! Great photos!


----------

